# *** 2017 3-D Dates and Locations



## passthru24

2017 ASA Pro/Am

Feb. 16th - 19th  Hoyt Pro/Am     Foley AL.

Mar. 9th - 12th  Team Realtree Pro/Am    Ft. Benning Ga.

Apr. 6th - 9th  Easton Pro/Am     Paris Tx.

May 12th - 14th  New Breed/Leupold Pro/Am    Appling Ga.

Jun. 2nd - 4th Tru Ball/Axcel Pro/Am      London Ky.

Jun. 23rd - 25 Mathews Pro/Am      Metropolis IL.

Aug. 3rd - 6th ASA Classic      Cullman AL.


----------



## passthru24

**** River Bottom Outdoors 2017 Shoot Dates ****

Here the 2017 Dates for RBO, Can't wait to get started and see everyone. Hope everyone has a Great Deer season and Holidays and see ya in Jan. !!!!!!


Jan. 15th ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier

Feb. 12th

Mar. 5th ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier

Apr. 2nd

Apr. 29th & 30th Big 40

May 21st

Jun. 11th

Jul. 16th

Aug. 20th Hunt Shoot

Sept.  ??????

Little more Info Below 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com
Phone: 678-378-0816

2017 Dates: Jan. 15, Feb. 12, Mar. 5, Apr. 2, Apr. 29 & 30 Big 40, May 21 , Jun. 16, Jul. 16, Aug. 20 Hunt Shoot
Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 280FPS Max. *Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*Sweetwater Archery Club shoot dates for 2017*

Sweetwater Archery Club shoot dates for 2017 will be as followed.

December 3rd Toys for Tots
January 21st
February 11th Ga & Al Dual Qualifier 
March 4th
April 1st
May 6th
June 10th Ga & Al Dual Qualifier 
July 8th & 9th Georgia State Championship
We will be at the same location as last year

7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134
(Across from the Douglasville Animal Shelter and the Douglasville Landfill)



Our classes in 2017 to the following: 

Classes:

*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.

Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 290FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

FUN SHOOT - $15.00
Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 
6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 
11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places 

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Know yardage in Open Know, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknow, and NO 14s in all classes.

All Qualifiers will have ASA classes.

Look forward to another great year. See y’all December 3rd at the Toys for Tots Shoot.


----------



## Adams Family

*Rinehart -100 March 17-19 Homer Ga.*

Banks County Archery Team will be host the R-100 on March 17-19 . It will be held in Homer Ga . This will be are second year host this event . Hope a lot of the local clubs can work  scheduling so that they might be able to attend . We had 763 shoots last year and hope 900 + . We host this event for a fund raiser for our 50+ young shooters in our club . So please come out and have a lot of fun for a good cause . If there are any venders that wish to come and set up Booths  please contact me  . Thank John


----------



## Mountain Archery

*"Mountain Archery Shoot Dates 2017"*

MOUNTAIN ARCHERY’S
2017 SCHEDULE
“3-D ARCHERY AT 2000 FEET”
MOUNTAIN ARCHERY IS DEDICATED IN THE IMPROVEMENT OF BOW HUNTING SKILLS THROUGH THE CHALLENGING SPORT OF 3-D ARCHERY. OUR TOURNAMENTS CONSIST OF 20 LIFE SIZE McKENZIE TARGETS SITUATED IN FIELDS AND WOODS. WE HAVE MULTIPLE CLASSES TO ACCOMMODATE ANY SKILL LEVEL, MULTIPLE COURSES, PRACTICE BAGS, NOVELTIES, PRIZES AND AWARDS. COME OUT AND SHOOT WITH US!!

3-D SHOOT DATES

JANUARY 28th &29TH      

FEBRUARY 11TH & 12ST

*MARCH 6TH & 7TH             

APRIL 1RD & 2TH                 

MAY 28TH&29TH                                      

*JUNE 17TH&18TH

JULY 22rd & 23TH (TN ASA STATE TOURNAMENT)

*March and June dates are TN, GA & AL Tri-State ASA Qualifiers

ALL 3-D SHOOTS ARE HELD AT CHICKORY DR, MONTEAGLE TN.
ALL SHOOTS ARE OPEN TO THE PUBLIC….
VISIT US ON FACEBOOK AT MOUNTAIN ARCHERY.
JASON TATE 931-235-9547 OR ROBBIE ROLLINS 931-308-9609

Direction are on Facebook. We are about 2.5 hours from Atlanta.


----------



## rank bull

*County Line Church 3-d shoots*

County Line Church in Warm Springs,GA will be hosting tournament's this year you can call Daniel Hadley at 706-575-0898 or Michael Barnes at 706-457-2781 if you have any questions. Here are the dates and address to the shoot.                                                                 January 14.                                                                March 25.                                                                 April 29.                                                                           June 17.                                                                    Classes are the same as RBO, Bowhunter supply and most other clubs                                Address is 2552 County Line Church Rd Warm Springs,GA 31830


----------



## arrowslinger1119

2017 North Forty Archery Schedule - Cochran, GA

January 21, 2017
February 11, 2017
March 25, 2017
April 30, 2017-Sunday
May 20-21, 2017 (2 Day, Multiple Registration)
June 10, 2017
July 15, 2017 – Tentative


----------



## rockbrancharcher

N.e.g.a.  S.o.y 2017 schedule !!

 All s.o.y sunday shoots will sign in 12:30 till 3:00



1/7&8-  hart co…1st soy   sundays 12:30 till 3:00

1/14&15- rock branch  sundays 12:30 till 3:00

1/21- refuge…1st soy

1/28&29- rock branch…1st soy..  Sundays 12:30 till 3:00



2/4&5-  nails creek…1st soy ..    Sundays 12:30 till 3:00

2/11- refuge

2/25&26- rock branch…2nd soy..  Sundays 12:30 till 3:00



3/4&5 - hart co…2nd soy ..  Sundays 12:30 till 3:00

3/25- fefuge…2nd soy



4/15&16- nails creek…2nd soy ..   Sundays 12:30 till 3:00

4/22- refuge
4/23-Rock Branch Ga/Sc state qualifier. 



5/6&7- rock branch…3rd soy ..   Sundays 12:30 till 3:00

5/20- refuge…

5/27&28- hart co…3rd soy..    Sundays 12:30 till 3:00



6/17- refuge



7/14&15- nails creek…3rd soy..    Sundays 12:30 till 3:00

7/22- refuge  3rd soy       soy.. Banquite  after shoot.

7/29&30- hart co .. SUNDAYS 12:30 TILL 3:00

ROCK BRANCH ARCHERY

2969 GREEN ACRES RD

ELBERTON,GA 30635

BOBBY MCCANNON 706-318-0610


REFUGE ARCHERY

8875 HWY 82 SPUR
Homer,GA 30530

MICHAEL REYNOLDS 706-870-3243


HART CO ARCHERY

ELIAS P JENKINS RD

HARTWELL,GA 30643

TRAVIS BALLARD 706-371-2999


NAILS CREEK ARCHERY

2652 HWY 63

HOMER,GA 30547

JOSEPH IRVIN 706-768-2481


----------



## Dfowler

*Blue Devil Archery*

Blue Devil Archery
60 JB Medford Rd
Tifton Ga 31793

All Proceeds to Benefit the Tift County High School S3DA Archery Team

Jan. 14
Feb. 4
Mar. 4
Apr. 1
May 6

Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm.  Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50 yrds.– 290 FPS Max.

Women’s Open - $25 50% Payback – Max 45yrds. – 280FPS Max

Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

High School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds. - 260FPS Max - Known

Middle School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 30yrds - 240 FPS Max - Known

Elementary School Pins - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, No Magnification - Max 20yrds - 220 FPS Max Known

Fun $15

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Contact: Daniel Fowler - dfow33@hotmail.com


----------



## MrsBuckBomber

*2017 Benton Shooters 3D Schedule*

Feb. 4&5
Mar. 4&5
Apr. 22&23
May 20&21
June 17&18
July 15&16 
Aug.19&20

Each adult class costs $15 and cubs are $5. For directions or info call 423-338-6034 or 706-455-5265.


----------



## dbell80

*Discount sporting goods and noble fellowship 3d*

I am posting this to give everyone a heads up. Each club may most individually later with more info. 
Discount Sporting Goods in Dalton GA and Noble Fellowship Archery Range are teaming up for 2017!


SOY Rules: shooters must shoot 4 at Noble and 4 at Discount to qualify for the SOY final tournament!  Final tournament at Discount on Sept 2! Shoot down at Noble on Sept 3 at 2pm! Top 5 shooters from the final tournament  in every class will go to the shoot down at Noble on Sept 3 to shoot for the top 3 spots ! Cash pay back in every class : money collected from the SOY from Noble and Discount will be devided up between the top 3 shooters in every class!  Pay back % : 1st 60% 2nd 30% 3rd 10% collected in each class throughout the 3D season from two ranges! Shooters entry fees : adult reg entry fee $15 , youth reg fee $10 , adult SOY fee  $20 , youth SOY fee $15 ( $5 will be set aside in each class for the SOY pot)All ASA rules and classes apply  ! More info Michael Lankford 423-322-8511 at Noble or Josh Land 706-537-1413 at Discount. 

DATES:
Noble 
Jan 14,15
Feb 11,12
March 4,5
April 1 S3DA state qualifier 
April 8,9
May 6,7
June 17,18
July 15,16
Aug 19,20 
Sept 3 SOY shoot down 2pm
Sept 4 S3DA labor day shoot 

Discount - 1425 Wiggs Rd Dalton, GA will get you close to the gate.
Jan 28,29
Feb 25,26
March 25,26
April 29,30
June 24,25
July 29,30
Aug 19,20
Sept 2 SOY final tournament ( qualified shooters : must have shot 4 at Noble and 4 at discount)


----------



## DartonHunter101

*Bowhunters Supply 3D Shoot Dates  Bowdon Ga*

Bowhunters Supply 3D Shoot Dates 

Saturday, February 04, 2017 ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier
Saturday, February 25, 2017
Saturday, March 25, 2017
Saturday, April 22, 2017 ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier
Saturday, May 20, 2019
Saturday, June 17, 2017 ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier


Last Sign in is 2pm

Address
Bowhunters Supply Store
1385 East Highway 166
Bowdon, Ga 30108
Phone 770-834-3044


Classes:
*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 280FPS Max. *Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd 
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy


----------



## abhunter

*North GA 2017 3-D Schedule*

North Ga 3-D
Jan         29            Gainesville
Feb         4-5           Soul Hunters

               26            Gainesville
March     4-5           Soul Hunters
               26            Gainesville
April       1-2           Soul Hunters

               23            Gainesville 
             29-30        Soul Hunters
May        21            Gainesville ASA Qualifer
             27-28        Soul Hnters

July         1-2          Soul Hunters


            29-30          Soul Hunter                           Gainesville will be having ASA Qualifier, We'll add later


----------



## clemsongrad

*Culpepper Outdoors 2017 3D Shoots*

Culpepper Outdoors 2017 3D Shoots
Near Augusta, GA

@ Wildwood Park
3780 Dogwood Lane, Appling, GA 
10 AM Shotgun Start

Tentative Dates
Mar 18th
April 15th
May 22cnd
June 17th
July 22cnd
August 19th


----------



## jt12

*East Georgia Archery Circuit SOY*

2017 East Georgia Archery Circuit Schedule 
Ft. Gordon
Jan 29
Mar 26
May 21
July 16
Aug 27

Diamondback Archery
Jan 15
Feb 5
Mar 5
Apr 23
Jun 11
Jul 23
Sept 3

Rocky Comfort Bowhunters
Apr 15
Jun 17
Aug 19-20

High Lonesome
Apr 30
May 28

Po Boy Archery
Jan 22
Feb 12
Mar 19 Dual ASA Qualifier Ga & S.C.
Apr 2
May 7
Jun 25 Dual ASA Qualifier Ga & S.C.
Jul 30
Aug 13


Classes Available for Shooter of the Year
Open Money
Known Money
Senior Known
Women’s Open
Women’s Known Money
Youth
Entry fee will be a one-time fee of $25.  100% payback for Shooter of the Year in all classes.

Shooter of the Year Rules:
•	Must shoot at least one tournament at each club.
•	All rules for each class apply for Shooter of the Year.
•	You can shoot multiple times at each club but only your best finish will be counted.
•	Top 5 shooters in each class will advance to a Shooter of the Year Tournament to be scheduled at a later date.
•	Scoring for SOY will be based on a point system.  
1st place will receive 4 points
 2nd place will receive 3 points
 3rd place will receive 2 points
 Any other place will receive 1 point
Example: Po Boy Archery 2nd place
	    Diamondback 3rd place
	    Ft. Gordon 1st place
	    Cottonmouth no place
	    High Lonesome 2nd place
	    Total points:  13
•	This score will carry over to the SOY Tournament.  Example:  The total 13 points will be your starting score at Target 1 at the SOY Tournament.  This is how you could possibly have an advantage going into the SOY Tournament. Also the 14 ring will be in play for the entire SOY Tournament.
•	There will be a mandatory start time of 10:00 AM for the top five shooters in each class at the SOY Tournament.  Each class will be peer grouped.  
•	The top three shooters in each class will then meet in a shoot-down to determine the overall winner.  
•	There will be five targets in the shoot-down, and the 14 ring will be in play.
•	The SOY Tournament will be open to anyone wanting to shoot.  For those who do compete in the Soy Tournament (other than the Top 5 for each class), there will be all classes and awards just like a regular tournament.  The reason we are opening it up to everyone is because we are hoping to have spectators to watch the shoot-down between the Top 3 shooters for each class.  This should provide some great entertainment and put some pressure on the shooters.


----------



## passthru24

*2017 ASA Ga. State Qualifiers and State Championship Dates*

This all I have right now for the State Qualifiers and State Shoot. If any other club would like to have a shoot just call Scott Parrott at 678-378-0816

2017 Georgia ASA Qualifiers and State Championship

Jan. – Jan. 15th at River Bottom Outdoors Archery, Dual Ga. /Ala.
( Scott Parrott 678-378-0816 )



Feb. – Feb. 4th at Bow Hunters Supply Archery, Dual Ga./Ala.
( Chris Powers 770-834-3044 )

Feb. 11th at Sweetwater Archery, Dual Ga. /Ala.
( Albert Morris 678-677-6782 )



Mar. – Mar. 4th at Soul Hunters Outdoor Ministry, Ga. Only
( Randall Hughes 706-491-0824 )

Mar. 5th at River Bottom Outdoors Archery, Dual Ga. / Ala.
( Scott Parrott 678-378-0816 )

Mar. 19th at Po Boy Archery,   Dual Ga. / S.C
(Troy Hall  478-232-9889 )




Apr. – April 1st at Blue Devil Archery, Dual Ga. / Fla.
( Daniel Fowler 229-561-5097 )

April 8th at Noble Fellowship Archery, Ga. Only
( Michael Lankford 423-322-8511 )

April 22nd at Bow Hunters Supply Archery, Dual Ga. / Ala.
( Chris Powers 770-834-3044 )

April 23rd at Rock Branch Archery, Dual Ga. / S.C.
( Bobby McCannon 706-318-0610 )




May – May 6th at Noble Fellowship Archery, Ga. Only
( Michael Lankford 423-322-8511)

May 6th at Blue Devil Archery, Dual Ga. / Fla.
( Daniel Fowler 229-561-5097 )

May 21st at Gainesville Archery, Ga. Only
( Larry Painter 706-429-4832 )

May 27th at Southern Redemption Archery, Ga. Only
( Daniel Faircloth 770-584-8028 )




Jun. – June 10th at Sweetwater Archery, Dual Ga. / Ala.
( Albert Morris 678-677-6782 )

June 17th at Bow Hunters Supply Archery, Dual Ga. / Ala.
( Chris Powers 770-834-3044 )

Jun. 25th at Po Boy Archery    Dual Ga. / S.C
(Troy Hall  478-232-9889 )




Jul. – July 1st CANCELLED !!!



State Championship July 8th & 9th at Sweetwater Archery
( Albert Morris 678-677-6782 )


----------



## red1691

*2017 Ogeechee Bowmen Shoot Schedule*

Here is our 2017 Archery shoot Schedule and the GBAA State Shoots with new locations.


----------



## clemsongrad

2017 Culpepper Outdoor Shoot Dates at Wildwood Park, Appling, GA


----------



## bassfishga

*Southern Redemption 3D Archery*

ASA 3D Targets

Jan.28th

Feb. 25th

Mar. 25th

Apr. 22nd

May. 27th ASA Ga. State Qualifier

June 24th

Thanks to everyone who came out. Everything has been sold.


----------



## Dmedd71

*Remaining Satilla River Archery Club Dates for 2017 (Broxton, GA)*

March   19
April       2
May        7
June     11

Registration is from 9:00 am-3:00 pm.

For more info contact

David Medders  912-381-1640
Cliff Foreman   904-424-9011
Ed Penn   912-381-4948


----------

